
‘No layoffs … this week’: Marissa Mayer’s creepy comment kills morale - puppetmaster3
http://nypost.com/2016/01/18/marissa-mayers-job-safety-joke-doesnt-sit-well-with-workers/
======
devopsproject
Maybe she should read her employees another children's book to boost morale.
[http://www.businessinsider.com/marissa-mayer-yahoo-
nicholas-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/marissa-mayer-yahoo-nicholas-
carlson-book-excerpt-2014-12)

------
k__
I have the feeling, Yahoo should just be split up. They are beating a dead
horse. Maybe a few parts of it could survive on their own.

